# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΚΟΥΔΟΥΝΙ ΠΟΡΤΑΣ

## iraklara-george

καλησπέρα.θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας για κουδούνι aliberti 220v.εχει δυο κλέμες.σε ποιά παεί το μπουτόν και σε ποιά το 220.δεν έχει σχέδιο στο κουτί ούτε γράμματα πάνω στις κλέμες.ευχαριστώ.

----------


## agis68

μοντελλο ??? γιατι και εγω δεν βγάζω νοημα....μια ιδεα ειναι με πολυμετρο σε μικρη μετρηση Ομ μετρα τις τιμες στις κλεμες ανα δύο (σε ζευγη) αλλα κανε ολους τους συνδιασμους γιατι μπορει να μην ειναι διπλα διπλα αλλα ανα μια κλεμα....λοιπον σε οποια δεις μικρη Ομικη αντισταστη ειναι το 220 σε μεγαλη ειναι το κουδουνι...δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι στο ρευμα για αυτη τη μετρηση....

----------


## lepouras

δεν βγάζεις μια φώτο να σου πούμε? διοτι δεν το θυμάμαι και έχουν λίγο κουσούρι έναντι τον άλλων εταιριών.

----------


## JOUN

Εκτος και με απαταει πολυ η μνημη μου,η αριστερη ειναι τα 230 και η δεξια το μπουτον.Αν εχεις πολυμετρο στην αριστερη πρεπει να μετρησεις μια αντισταση μερικες εκατονταδες ωμ και στην δεξια θα δειξει απειρη..

----------


## iraklara-george

σας ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια αλλα πολυμετρο δεν εχω μαζι μου.εξυπηρετηση παω να κανω αλλα δε θελω να μυρισει καμενο στο τελος.και εγω ετσι θυμαμαι οτι η αριστερη ειναι το 220 αλλα δε το ρισκαρω.απορω γιατι δεν εχει σχεδιο πανω στο κουτι η στις κλεμες.

----------


## GeorgeVita

*Οι κλέμες είναι διαφορετικές. Για τα 230VAC έχουν μια ενδιάμεση θέση κενή.*
Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία φαίνεται στα δεξιά η σύνδεση για 230VAC.

aliberti_bell.jpg
G

----------


## JOUN

Ο τυπος πουλεω εγω ειναι νεωτερος..

----------


## mrelectro

> Ο τυπος πουλεω εγω ειναι νεωτερος..



Εαν θέλεις απάντηση... Φωτό του μοντέλου σου και όλοι μας στην διάθεσή σου...!!!

----------


## JOUN

Οχι Μιχαλη αν ηθελα βοηθεια για να συνδεσω ενα κουδουνι..βραστα..
Απλως θυμομουν την διαταξη των κλεμων σε ενα κουδουνι Αλιμπερτι και ειπα να βοηθησω τον φιλο που ανοιξε το θεμα..Για το οτι η αντισταση στην κλεμα των 230 ειναι καποιες 100αδες ωμ δεν νομιζω να διαφωνει κανενας, ετσι;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> πρέπει να μετρήσεις μια αντίσταση μερικές εκατοντάδες Ωμ και στην ... θα δείξει άπειρη



Στην πλευρά των 230VAC θα μετρήσουμε την αντίσταση πρωτεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή συν την ασφάλεια δηλαδή "μερικές εκατοντάδες Ωμ" (800-1100Ω).

Στην πλευρά που συνδέεται το μπουτόν έχουμε 2 πιθανότητες:
1. Αν το κουδούνι είναι κλασικό "ding-dong" θα μετρήσουμε την αντίσταση δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή σε σειρά με το πηνίο του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη (τάση λειτουργίας 10-20V) δηλαδή αντίσταση μερικών Ωμ (15-25Ω).
2. Αν το κουδούνι είναι ηλεκτρονικό υπάρχει περίπτωση να μετρήσουμε "κάτι άλλο" (λίγα Ωμ ή άπειρο) ανάλογα με το κύκλωμα που θα τροφοδοτήσει το λαμπάκι του μπουτόν.

G

----------


## JOUN

> 1. Αν το κουδούνι είναι κλασικό "ding-dong" θα μετρήσουμε την αντίσταση δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή σε σειρά με το πηνίο του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη (τάση λειτουργίας 10-20V) δηλαδή αντίσταση μερικών Ωμ (15-25Ω).
> 
> G



Σωστα....

----------

